# Muay-Thai Betta



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

My first painting of a betta!  I never would have guessed it'd turn out so, erm, strange.

I decided to model him after my own betta, Levi, who is one fiesty mofo. (He's my avatar.) 
Muay-Thai is a style of boxing.  WAAAAYAH! I also decided to use a limited palette for this piece! http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/694737/Thought_Provoking


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ommmgggggg soooooo originaaaaallll!!!! 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he has legs!?
thats so amazing!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Woah, that's a man-fish. Awesome painting! Very original, have never seen anything like it!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

You should do a BJJ betta 

Muay Thai <3

I loooove it! It looks so awesome!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

This is simply awesome!


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

laughing said:


> You should do a BJJ betta
> 
> Muay Thai <3
> 
> I loooove it! It looks so awesome!!


What's a BJJ betta? xD 


I'm glad everyone likes it!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing! Love what you did with the anatomy (the head and tail placement/ angle), I also loved the flow of the movement! What program did you use for it?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu! 

It is a fighting style built on flexibility basically. It is my favorite! Muay Thai is much like kickboxing, and BJJ is kind of like wrestling, I guess you could say. A lot of the MMA fighters use it (I am a MMA/UFC nerd... ehehe) and it is probably one of the best fighting tools a fighter can learn.

It is about discipline, stretching, flexibility, and the ability to keep your mind under control in a stressful/difficult position. It is a combat sport, which can be used in nearly any aspect of fighting. To me, any fighter who is well trained in BJJ can get out of any hold. 

http://syracusejiujitsu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/bjj-triangle.jpg

They must wear a "gee" or "gi" which is basically a karate uniform. BUT, it can come in many different colors. It is not restriced to white. 

http://www.louisvillemartialarts.org/martial-arts-gear-bjj-gi

One of my favorite fighters, BJ Penn, has basically mastered the art of BJJ. 

http://s1.hubimg.com/u/207192_f496.jpg
^ In this position, if he pulls harder (you extend your legs and it pulls his arm) it can dislocate the shoulder or if he twists snaps the arm. 

http://cdn.bleacherreport.net/image...361/500/89714023_display_image.jpg?1282783309
^ Choke hold which can literally suffocate someone. If you are holding properly, they cannot get you off in this position.

Very short clip showing his flexibility after mastering BJJ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COd4P5Srl6o

The flexibility, strength, mind visial, etc apart of being into BJJ... (another short clip)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXoqfIU0C6Y&feature=related

BJJ is a sport made for someone smaller, or perhaps weaker, to over-come a larger, stronger, bigger opponent.


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Amazing! Love what you did with the anatomy (the head and tail placement/ angle), I also loved the flow of the movement! What program did you use for it?


Thank you! I used Painter X exclusively, and it was painted with my Wacom Graphire tablet.


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

laughing said:


> Brazilian Jiu Jitsu!
> 
> It is a fighting style built on flexibility basically. It is my favorite! Muay Thai is much like kickboxing, and BJJ is kind of like wrestling, I guess you could say. A lot of the MMA fighters use it (I am a MMA/UFC nerd... ehehe) and it is probably one of the best fighting tools a fighter can learn.
> 
> ...


That sounds... cool... but I don't really see myself doing any more fighting-related paintings. xD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your welcome! Painter is fun  I've started to use SAI these days, I'm enjoying it.. Only problem is no CMYK  I use a Bamboo Fun.. I'm still getting used to it lol! I've used a mouse all these years!


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to use a mouse, too-- but man, a tablet is so much more intuitive. Not to mention they have pressure sensitivity-- SO NICE! 
I see some really amazing things done in SAI. Isn't that the free one?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Wacom Intuos 4 medium graphics tablet... but I've only had it out of the box ONCE. 
I find it intimidating NOW... but I KNOW I'd LOVE it if I got familiar with it.


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yeah! Definitely get familiar with it. :3 It takes a while to get used to but once you DO, it becomes like an extension of your hand.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure how to set the custom settings... 
That's where I got lost.

lol. 

I wish I knew someone who actually could use one. I learn more from watching and doing rather than reading HOW to.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

I bet fish dream about having legs, like sometimes we dream of swimming underwater  LOL.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Droool Intuos! They have those in my college and omg they are very scary! They have a few Cintiqs (sp?) as well but they're so intimidating, they wont even open the boxes lol!
SAI isn't free, you can get a trial but it's pretty cheap so I just bought it. 2500 INR I think that is 55 USD..
The Bamboo came with a tutorial sort of thing, I managed to learn with that.. It was a step by step learn as you go kinda thing.
t's definitely more fun than a mouse, so much you can do with it! :-D


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

wow this is certainly a nice painting. How long did it take you? O can really tell that you are very close and connected to your pets. What kind of betta fish do you have?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Gosh, how much gallons does that thing need? Lol, nice painting


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

.. Ha! Amazing! I wish there was a +fav button on artwork, lol. This made my day 2485x brighter.


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

betabettafish said:


> wow this is certainly a nice painting. How long did it take you? O can really tell that you are very close and connected to your pets. What kind of betta fish do you have?


This took, err, well I am really bad at timing myself, but I'd have to say maybe about 12+ hours? 
And yeah, my pets are my world. I love them to death. Levi is a solid red crowntail with some shiny blue spots.


----------



## EderLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello, I'm sure this is strange and probably a shot in the dark but I wanted to inquire about your artwork. I stumbled upon your artwork searching for something related to Muay Thai and Betta Fish since both are something I'm really into and passionate about. I'm looking for artwork to use for a tattoo and I really found your drawing awesome. Is that your original creation? If you're and artist and draw would you be willing to get in touch with me and maybe you can come up with something for me to use for a tattoo idea. Please let me know I even signed up on here just to get in contact with you. I love everyone about that Betta Fish Muay Thai fighter. I problem will never hear back from you but I thought I would give it a shot.


----------

